# Australian rules football



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Australian rules football, officially known as Australian football, also called football, footy, or Aussie rules, is a sport played between two teams of eighteen players on the field of either an Australian football ground, a modified cricket field, or a similarly sized sports venue. The main way to score points is by kicking the ball between the two tall goal posts. The team with the higher total score at the end of the match wins unless a draw is declared.

Different countries are however gaining interest in the sport and teams can be found in East Timor, The United States of America, Japan and New Zealand!

Were in the final of the bog league here now the AFL. My team Essendon didn't do so well, came last - wooden spoon - some problem with sports enhancing drugs apparently caused problems last year with half the team given a "holiday" this year............
All RoundsAll RoundsRound 1Round 2Round 3Round 4Round 5Round 6Round 7Round 8Round 9Round 10Round 11Round 12Round 13Round 14Round 15Round 16Round 17Round 18Round 19Round 20Round 21Round 22Round 23
 Advanced Options  
Select from the checkboxes below to add or remove stats (you can show 11 in total) 
Reset Defaults

Win/Loss

Change (C) 
Played (P) 
Won (W) 
Lost (L) 
Drawn (D) 


Home Record (HR) 
Interstate Record (IR) 
Day Record (DR) 
Night Record (NR) 

Quarter Wins

1st Quarter 
2nd Quarter 
3rd Quarter 
4th Quarter 
Quarters Won 

Attack/Defence

Points For (F) 
Points Against (A) 
Percentage (%) 
Highest Points Scored (High) 
Lowest Points Scored (Low) 


Average Win Margin (AWM) 
Average Loss Margin (ALM) 
Players Used (PU) 

Fixture

Form 
Last 
Next 
Points (Pts) 


PosClubCPWLDFA%FormNextPts1SYDSYD Sydney Swans No Change22175022211469151.2WWWWW-682GEELGEEL Geelong Cats Up22175022351554143.8WWWWW-683HAWHAW Hawthorn Up22175021341800118.6WLWLW-684GWSGWS GWS Giants Up22166023801663143.1WWLWW-645ADELADEL Adelaide Crows Down22166024831795138.3WWWWL-646WCEWCE West Coast Eagles No Change22166021811678130LWWWW-647WBWB Western Bulldogs No Change22157018571609115.4LWWWL-608NMFCNMFC North Melbourne No Change221210019561859105.2WLLLL-489STKSTK St Kilda No Change22121001953204195.7LWLWW-4810PORTPORT Port Adelaide Up221012020551939106WLLLW-4011MELBMELB Melbourne Down22101201944199197.6WWWLL-4012COLLCOLL Collingwood No Change2291301910199895.6WLLWL-3613RICHRICH Richmond No Change2281401713215579.5LWLLL-3214CARLCARL Carlton No Change2271501568197879.3LLLWL-2815GCFCGCFC Gold Coast Suns No Change2261601778227378.2LLLLL-2416FREFRE Fremantle No Change2241801574211974.3LLLLW-1617BLBL Brisbane Lions No Change2231901770287261.6LLWLL-1218ESSESS Essendon No Change2231901437235661LLWLW-12


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But question is who is going to win


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_But question is who is going to win_

Eddie, I don't care as long as it isn't bloody Hawthorn. I don't know what it is about that club but they have always annoyed me.

I used to enjoy watching it when UK's Channel 4 featured it back in the 80s. I rooted for Fitzroy back then but once they merged with Brisbane I started looking out for North Melbourne instead. Do you remember the representative match-ups between an Aussie Rules team and an Irish Gaelic AA side where they played each others code? Brutal stuff!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes the Galic Aussie rules games still happen every year and always are brutal


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The only ones who do understand the rules are you lo down under.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Its a well keep secret kept hidden in a wallaby skin deep in a vault in coober pedy


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Well first week of finals done 
remaining teams are Hawthorne (sorry elgars ghost) Adelaide, Western Bulldogs (Footscray), GWS, Sydney, Geelong, any bets?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Finals Results Update

Latest Results

Hawthorn Hawks​Western Bulldogs​12.12 (84) : 16.11 (107)
 So Hawthorne lost Elgars Ghost will be pleased 


Sydney Swans​Adelaide Crows​18.10 (118) : 12.10 (82)

Teams left in the race are: Sydney, Bulldogs, Greater Western Sydney and Geelong
:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Well Well Well, upsets allround and favourites defeated that's the score here folks Finals Results Update

Latest Results

Greater Western Sydney​Western Bulldogs​12.11 (83) : 13.11 (89)

Close but not close enough for the new team GWS and the old Footscray Bulldogs make their first Grand Final since Noah was a boy (1961) and if they win- first Premiership since Adam (1954) 


Geelong Cats​Sydney Swans​8.12 (60) : 15.7 (97)

Not so close Geelong went down like a herd of cats, badly......

Teams left in the race are: Sydney & the Bulldogs, stay tuned for next Saturday on your channel with the most and lets see if the fancied favourites Sydney win or Adam & Noah get a recall with the Bulldogs..............
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not much sport fans for support.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

All in good time my dear, think that's a quote from somewhere


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Long time waiting dear, another quote.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

oh Dear! .........


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I was a Footscray man myself, back in the UK Channel 4 day. I will never support a team with such a poncy name as Western Bulldogs though. :lol:

It seems that the game has spread out of Victoria and gone inter-state in the last few decades.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wood said:


> I was a Footscray man myself, back in the UK Channel 4 day. I will never support a team with such a poncy name as Western Bulldogs though. :lol:
> 
> It seems that the game has spread out of Victoria and gone inter-state in the last few decades.


The true believers still call them Footscray. I once work for the city of Footscray so would like to see them win finally....

Yep the game has developed from the VFL into the AFL and is a multi-million dollar game now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

For anyone wanting to watch the AFL grand final - it'll be a cracker use the link below as a reference to watch/ listen to it.

http://www.afl.com.au/tv-radio/international-broadcast-partners


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes Eddie - I'm happy Hawthorne lost! Not really bothered who wins the big one but it would be nice for the Bulldogs fans to see their team nail the club's first title since 1954.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> For anyone wanting to watch the AFL grand final - it'll be a cracker use the link below as a reference to watch/ listen to it.
> 
> http://www.afl.com.au/tv-radio/international-broadcast-partners


Thanks for that ERUKV. The last channel seems to be the easiest for non-Australian domiciled non-subscription TV viewers such as myself, but I'm shocked by the £13 match fee. I suppose steroids don't come cheap. Using the channels on your link, one should be able to track down a 'fair use' broadcaster from Pakistan or Kuwait or somewhere similar if one felt like it. 

Footscray forever.

Kickoff SAT 0530 UK time if my calculations are correct.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wood said:


> Thanks for that ERUKV. The last channel seems to be the easiest for non-Australian domiciled non-subscription TV viewers such as myself, but I'm shocked by the £13 match fee. I suppose steroids don't come cheap. Using the channels on your link, one should be able to track down a 'fair use' broadcaster from Pakistan or Kuwait or somewhere similar if one felt like it.
> 
> Footscray forever.
> 
> Kickoff SAT 0530 UK time if my calculations are correct.


Footscray forever -Not good Wood, typical AFL they charge everyone like wound bulls (or Bulldogs lol), ticket prices for the games range from $8,000 (incl GST) for corporate box for the only remaining official tickets- only other official tickets remaining are for "members". On EBay prices vary from $4,550 (2 tickets) to $1,500 for 1 ticket- only saw about 5 tickets on Ebay, some other tickets for $50 to $500 but they were only for entertainment function near the ground (MCG) and not in it.............. 
So maybe £13 is pretty good. I'm not a subscription users either- they must be some way Radio/ Internet not sure???


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Yes Eddie - I'm happy Hawthorne lost! Not really bothered who wins the big one but it would be nice for the Bulldogs fans to see their team nail the club's first title since 1954.


Yep Elgars ghost Hawthorne lost- good one hey. 
Footscray will be popular winners if they can get up, even more so as Melbourne always hates to loose AFL final to interstate clubs and worse still in Sydney as Melbournites hate the place....... a bit like Hearts and Hibernians.....
Let alone would be Bulldogs first win since 1954, that was their only win in the comp since joining in 1925! They are pretty hard fans in Bulldog land..... (or long suffering). Looking them up their official name is still Footscray Football Club, which will please the diehards, their old nicknames was the Scraggers and was founded in 1877 in the VFA and won 9 flags there before joining the VFL/AFL. Should have stayed in the VFA- which still exists as the second tier Victorian based league and now called VFL (confusing)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Bulldogs


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Long time waiting dear, another quote.


Not so long my Dear....................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not so long my Dear....................


Stop it, people will talk .....


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Footscray forever -Not good Wood, typical AFL they charge everyone like wound bulls (or Bulldogs lol), ticket prices for the games range from $8,000 (incl GST) for corporate box for the only remaining official tickets- only other official tickets remaining are for "members". On EBay prices vary from $4,550 (2 tickets) to $1,500 for 1 ticket- only saw about 5 tickets on Ebay, some other tickets for $50 to $500 but they were only for entertainment function near the ground (MCG) and not in it..............
> So maybe £13 is pretty good. I'm not a subscription users either- they must be some way Radio/ Internet not sure???


Crikey, that is big business. I've noticed that the crowds are huge too, like UK football, so I guess there is a lot of money to be screwed from the unwashed.

Do parents buy those vest things for their children to pose around in at extortionate prices?


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Bulldogs


So the vest thing is in fact called a guernsey. That is kinda funny.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wood said:


> So the vest thing is in fact called a guernsey. That is kinda funny.


You got it and there not so pricey - thank goodness - had a Carlton once when I was a kid- go Alex Jesaulenko (MBE) number 25, hero when I was a kid.... Go Jezza


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I remember seeing a short clip of ARF many years ago. If I recall correctly, the referees (umpires?) wore white suits and hats that were seemingly out of place for such a rough game.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> I remember seeing a short clip of ARF many years ago. If I recall correctly, the referees (umpires?) wore white suits and hats that were seemingly out of place for such a rough game.


Yep that's the one with umpires in white, no hats (although dome goal umpires still do)- now they wear sponsor logos like in Soccer and its the AFL lol.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Aussie Rules is rarely seen in the UK so I have a number of questions which an aficionado would probably see as obvious, but here goes:

1. Does a team in ARF ever win a match with fewer goals than the opposition (in a similar way to Rugby Union where a team with more tries than their opponents can lose a match)?

2. Is it fun to play at a junior level, or does it require a fair measure of violence?

3. What happens to the cricket squares (and outfields) during an AFL season? How do they avoid getting all mashed up?

4. Have there been many elite players having a career simultaneously in both cricket and ARF?

5. Is there a ladies version of the game?

6. Is it always played on grass?

7. Are teams divided on racial / religious / nationalistic / class lines, or does the sport attract players and / or fans from such particular groups?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In answer to Wood's Q4, during my lifetime I can only think of Max Walker (who sadly died today) who was on Melbourne's books for six years until the age of 24 before concentrating on cricket (he made his Australia debut that same year) while also studying for a degree.

As a schoolboy I managed to get Max's autograph during Australia's match with Worcestershire during their 1977 Ashes tour while he was on a solo 'walkabout' through Worcester's city centre - nice bloke.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Yes Elgars ghost is spot on there have been a few but Max Walker RIP, is the most well known and successful- Another one in more recentish times is Simon O'Donnell, play for St Kilda in the AFL and who is also now a sports commentator like Max was.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Here goes- answer below:


Wood said:


> Aussie Rules is rarely seen in the UK so I have a number of questions which an aficionado would probably see as obvious, but here goes:
> 
> 1. Does a team in ARF ever win a match with fewer goals than the opposition (in a similar way to Rugby Union where a team with more tries than their opponents can lose a match)?s Firstly its the AFL, the NRL is the National Rugby League (there is no ARF in Oz Aussie's Really Funny??) but yes you can win with few gols but not in the way you might think - as there is no touch downs but goals and points - a goal (kick thru the middle big sticks is worth 6 points and thru outer post is 1 point, so you could kick more goals and loose by the other team kicking more 1 pointers and getting a higher score - happens quite often.
> 
> ...


 Note really, like soccer no and not even like the divide b/n rugby union and rugby league. Some clubs are favoured by blue bloods ie Carlton/ Hawthorne and some clubs are more trad working class ie Collingwood/ Port Adelaide etc but there has never been any nationalistic stuff like in soccer which was bad here too before they reassigned the local national soccer league into non nationalistic lines. VFL/AFL has long been a melting pot with few lines- there has been some indigenous fan and player abuse issues over the years but minor compare with other codes and the fans are not segregated into team areas there are no restrictions on where you can or would sit in safety, with maybe just a bit of jerring. Back in to past 70's I would not have reccommended sitting in with Collingwood or say Essendon Supporters unless you were supporting their team but not so much an issue these days.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Here goes- answer below:
> Note really, like soccer no and not even like the divide b/n rugby union and rugby league. Some clubs are favoured by blue bloods ie Carlton/ Hawthorne and some clubs are more trad working class ie Collingwood/ Port Adelaide etc but there has never been any nationalistic stuff like in soccer which was bad here too before they reassigned the local national soccer league into non nationalistic lines. VFL/AFL has long been a melting pot with few lines- there has been some indigenous fan and player abuse issues over the years but minor compare with other codes and the fans are not segregated into team areas there are no restrictions on where you can or would sit in safety, with maybe just a bit of jerring. Back in to past 70's I would not have reccommended sitting in with Collingwood or say Essendon Supporters unless you were supporting their team but not so much an issue these days.


That is all very interesting information, thanks for that. I hope I get to see the game tomorrow.

(ARF: Aussie Rules Football. Presumably not an abbreviation that is in use).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wood said:


> That is all very interesting information, thanks for that. I hope I get to see the game tomorrow.
> 
> (ARF: Aussie Rules Football. Presumably not an abbreviation that is in use).


Cool hope you do too
Abbreviation is AFL Australian Football League

PS Sting is playing as half time entertainment.........


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cool hope you do too
> Abbreviation is AFL Australian Football League
> 
> PS Sting is playing as half time entertainment.........


Good, I'll use AFL in future. Okay, so I'll get my shower at half time, feed the cat, get the paper etc. Thanks for the warning. How long does the interval last?

Do they have cheerleaders, fireworks, and play music every time a goal is scored?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wood said:


> Good, I'll use AFL in future. Okay, so I'll get my shower at half time, feed the cat, get the paper etc. Thanks for the warning. How long does the interval last? 40mins
> 
> Do they have cheerleaders, fireworks, and play music every time a goal is scored?


 No Sorry..........................


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No Sorry..........................


Thank God for that. I'm liking this sport more and more.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The big day is here - weather looks bad but a wet game will suit the Bulldogs and upset Sydney --- Yea!!

Zero minus 4.5 hours and counting


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

13 minutes in and score are even 0/0


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dogs are biting back!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Crikey, that was a thrilling first half. It passed in no time. The game is in the balance.

Well worth getting up for at 0515.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good one Wood- have you got the Sting half time Entertainment!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

50 to 46 and dogs are up!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good one Wood- have you got the Sting half time Entertainment!


No, didn't have that pleasure, just the sprinting cabbies!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

3/4 time, the dogs might do this EAYKV!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep Wood 61 to 53, looking good go doggies................


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

That was a good one.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

13 points lead, 6 minutes left. The dogs are sniffing it now!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn, the latest goal has been reversed. What drama.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Doggies................................


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

First time winners since 1925......................... Go Doggies


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wood said:


>


Sons of the west red white and blue ................. YEAH!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wood said:


> That was a good one.


You can catch a nap now is only 4.45pm here, good one Wood................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

THE Western Bulldogs have won their first premiership in 62 years after somehow lifting to a new level against Sydney in a classic Grand Final.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You can catch a nap now is only 4.45pm here, good one Wood................


You have plenty of time to celebrate then.

That was quite a match for my first ever live AFL game, and to see my team win like that, for the first time, and as underdogs, was quite special.

Thanks for publicising it ERUKV, I wouldn't have caught it otherwise.

:cheers:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheers Wood, glad you enjoyed it.


----------

